# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Quel type de vhicule cologique est selon vous le meilleur pour l'avenir ?

## progdebutant

Quel type de vhicule cologique est selon vous le meilleur pour l'avenir ?

- Les vhicules  pdales ou pdestres pour une personne (trottinette, vlo).
- Les prcdents en mode lectrique. 
- La voiture lectrique.
- La voiture 100% hydrogne.
- Autre : prcisez.

Bien sr il faut expliquer pourquoi pour sa rponse.

Merci si ce sondage vous intresse de le poster.

----------


## sevyc64

Le seul vhicule rellement cologique est la marge  pied, pied nu. et oui fabriquer des chaussures c'est pas cologique (drivs du ptrole) et puis a fait des dchets pas facilement recyclable.

Les vhicules lectriques sont faussement cologique. Peu polluant  l'utilisation, mais la fabrication et le recyclage des batteries est trs polluant et utilise des matriaux dont les reserves sont bien plus faible que les rserves actuelles de ptrole.
Puis la batterie faut la recharger, il faut donc produire de l'lectricit pour, et  l'heure actuelle, la production est faite par des technologies polluantes (charbon, fuel, nuclaire principalement); Les nergies renouvelables ne peuvent pas couvrir la totalit des besoins.

L'espoir pourrait tre la pile  hydrogne (pile  combustible plus gnralement), mais  condition de trouver un moyen "propre" de produire le carburant. A l'heure actuelle, l'hydrogne est produite par lectrolyse, moyen le plus conomique. Mais l'lectrolyse consomme plus d'lectricit que ne pourra produire ensuite l'hydrogne ainsi obtenu. Et cette lectricit, il faut la produire (voir au dessus). Le bilan est donc ngatif pour ce procd aussi.

Il n'y a pas de vhicules cologiques. Tout au plus peut-on esprer avoir un jour des vhicules un peu moins polluant, ou, plus exactement, dont la pollution ne sera pas la mme et dplace dans des domaines dont on n'en connait pas les consquences (et pouvoir ainsi  nouveau faire l'autruche quelques temps).

----------


## Kaamui

Electricit produite par fusion nuclaire, voitures lectriques (Tesla) autonomes (Google) de covoiturage (Uber), avec panneaux solaires future gnration pour une plus belle autonomie.

----------


## progdebutant

Merci de vos rponses  :;): 
Mais personne ne l'a transform en sondage pour le moment, a ne vaut pas le coup ?
Moi je donnerais ma prfrence quand je rpondrais au sondage, s'il est ralis  :;): 

Sinon au passage, c'est vrai que la production d'hydrogne "cote" de l'lectricit qui n'est pas rattrapable par l'utilisation de l'hydrogne, dans l'tat actuel des applications, cependant il y a un effet de l'hydrogne qui n'a pas t appliqu industriellement et en tous cas diffus avec assez d'audience, c'est que selon Myer (le pionnier des applications de l'hydrogne dans la motorisation et bien d'autres domaines) l'hydrogne cre un surplus d'lectricit suffisant lorsque il se recompose avec l'oxygne pour former de l'eau.

----------


## Mingolito

L'avantage de l'hydrogne c'est que si la bonbonne explose c'est mortel, ce qui est une trs bonne chose aussi pour la plante  ::ange:: .

Sinon srieusement, c'est encore un peu cher mais c'est tout  fait possible d'avoir une pile  combustible charge avec une olienne et/ou un capteur solaire, puis d'utiliser l'hydrogne entre autres pour un vhicule.

Donc  part la question du cout c'est scientifiquement parfaitement viable.

Les japonais qui sont bien emmerds avec les centrales nuclaire  l'arrt sont en train d'installer des piles  combustibles en masse...

----------


## progdebutant

Bien vu  :;): 

Sinon pour ta blague :



> L'avantage de l'hydrogne c'est que si la bonbonne explose c'est mortel, ce qui est une trs bonne chose aussi pour la plante


a ne peut pas se produire, d'aprs ma connaissance actuelle de l'hydrogne sur internet, je peux me tromper, l'hydrogne tel que gnr n'est pas explosif mais seulement inflammable, et quand il se recombine avec l'oxygne en prsence de chaleur, il implose, l'explosion no  :;): 

Mme ce site se trompe sur l'explosion de l'hydrogne :



> L'hydrogne ragit avec l'oxygne pour former de l'eau et cette raction est extraordinairement lente  temprature ambiante; mais si elle est acclre par un catalyseur, comme le platine, ou une tincelle lectrique, elle est produite avec une violente explosion.


http://www.lenntech.fr/data-perio/h.htm

EDIT :
En fait sous certaines conditions on peut l'utiliser en explosion mais je ne connais pas ces conditions les sites internets sont assez flous, certains rfutent l'explosion comme le site :
http://www.bricomusique.com/
Et d'autres parlent d'explosion.
La seule chose dont je sois sr c'est qu'il n'explose pas facilement puisque il est seulement inflammable dans les conditions normales, par contre "boum" en prsence d'oxygne et d'une tincelle ou de chaleur.

----------


## sevyc64

> a ne peut pas se produire, d'aprs ma connaissance actuelle de l'hydrogne sur internet, je peux me tromper, l'hydrogne tel que gnr n'est pas explosif mais seulement inflammable, et quand il se recombine avec l'oxygne en prsence de chaleur, il implose, l'explosion no


L'hydrogne en prsence d'oxygne est hautement inflammable.

Le combin hydrogne/Oxygne dans un mlange HO est hautement explosif en prsence de chaleur

L'hydrogne ragit avec la plupart des autres lments, notamment les lments de type Metaux, qu'il fragilise et rend poreux.

L'atome d'hydrogne est le plus petit atome existant, sa molcule tant aussi l'une des plus petite ce qui le rend trs difficile  stocker. Il faut des matriaux avec des traitements spcifiques, les matriaux classiques tant tous poreux  l'hydrogne  plus ou moins long terme.

----------


## progdebutant

*De SevyC64* (Modrateur) :



> L'hydrogne en prsence d'oxygne est hautement inflammable.
> 
> Le combin hydrogne/Oxygne dans un mlange HO est hautement explosif en prsence de chaleur
> 
> L'hydrogne ragit avec la plupart des autres lments, notamment les lments de type Metaux, qu'il fragilise et rend poreux.
> 
> L'atome d'hydrogne est le plus petit atome existant, sa molcule tant aussi l'une des plus petite ce qui le rend trs difficile  stocker. Il faut des matriaux avec des traitements spcifiques, les matriaux classiques tant tous poreux  l'hydrogne  plus ou moins long terme.


Effectivement c'est ce que j'ai constat lors de mes recherches sur le net mais concernant l'explosion, je doute encore, vu que certains parlent plutt d'implosion, j'en saurais plus bientt  :;): 

EDIT : Merci pour l'avoir mis en sondage, je viens juste de remarquer  :;): 

Bon je rponds donc au sondage alors :

Pour moi le meilleur type de vehicule pour l'avenir devrait runir ces qualits :

- Ne pas abmer l'environnement directement ou indirectement que ce soit pour sa fabrication ou pour son carburant ou pour son mode de dplacement.
- Pouvoir tre familial ou individuel.
- Ne pas dpendre d'une firme que ce soit pour son alimentation en carburant ou sa rparation mais par des spcialistes indpendants (nouveaux mtiers, comme les mcaniciens d'avant).

Question fabrication cologique d'un vhicule, pour le moment il n'y a pas, mais cela pourra peut-tre exister un jour, vu que l'industrie se tourne depuis peu de plus en plus vers de la matire organique (telle que l'corce de riz pour certaines applications comme matire ininflammable par exemple).

Question familial ou individuel, actuellement les gens utilisent la voiture des deux faons, et pour le cot individuel ils partent seul en voiture rejoindre et transporter un ou amis pour des trajets courts, le plus souvent en ville.
C'est idiot de polluer la ville (qui est dj concentr en pollution de par les constructions resserres et qui limitent la ventilation de la ville) juste pour des trajets seulement vers la ville ou pour des trajets courts, il vaut mieux avoir un vhicule individuel moins polluant, et le cas chant pouvoir le louer pour pas cher en bordure de ville et au centre-ville.

Question ne pas dpendre d'une firme, c'est actuellement le cas avec la voiture  essence mais qu'en sera t'il avec la voiture lectrique ? Vu que les grandes firmes cherchent toujours  rendre leurs produits et services "propritaires" a pourrait aller dans ce sens aussi bien pour l'alimentation du vhicule que pour sa rparation.

En l'tat actuel, sont proposs :

- La voiture  essence
- La voiture diesel
- La voiture bio-carburant
- La voiture Hybride carburant fossile/bio-carburant
- La voiture lectrique
- La voiture hybride carburant fossile/Electrique

Sont proposs par des concepteurs indpendants mais ignors par les firmes :

- La voiture  air comprim
- La voiture 100 % hydrogne (cr pour le moment par hydrolyse de l'eau, d'autres moyens sont en tude)
- La voiture 100 % solaire (quivaut  une voiture lectrique trs peu puissante mais ne dpend pas des bornes de rechargement)
- Moi je propose la voiture  pdales, mais pour les ctes c'est pas vident  :;):  et a demande un effort qui est difficilement voire pas du tout accept  :;): 

*En considrant tout ce qui prcde, mon choix serait une voiture lectrique dont l'lectricit serait produite de faon cologique, par exemple par la biodigestion des dchets et dont les bornes de rechargement seraient gratuites et non "propritaires" puisque provenant de dchets de la ville.*

Pour avoir de l'lectricit  partir de dchets, en passant par la biodigestion, il y a deux moyens : Le gaz produit par la biodigestion et la chaleur produite par la biodigestion.

1) Par le premier moyen, le gaz produit par la biodigestion des dchets alimenterait un groupe lectrogne fonctionnant au gaz "mthane".
En italie il existe des voitures fonctionnant au mthane et les distributeurs de mthane sont partout, selon marie5210, membre du forum suivant :
http://forums.futura-sciences.com/en...to-privee.html
Apparemment ce sont des vhicules "essence" avec ajout d'un adaptateur.

Actuellement les dchets publics sont incinrs ce qui ne contribue pas  l'cologie (manations toxiques) par contre la biodigestion des dchets permet d'utiliser le gaz des dchets et donc d'viter sa propagation toxique dans l'air (il augmente l'effet de serre), donc le biogaz semble une bonne solution.
Certaines villes comme Amiens, ont dj opt pour la "mthanisation" des dchets, et ce depuis 1988.
Source (http://energie.eelv.fr/la-transition...methanisation/)

En Allemagne, la dcharge de Emscherbruch de Essen (une des plus grandes du pays), produit de la chaleur et de l'lectricit par la mthanisation des dchets et fournit en lectricit plus de 4000 foyers.
D'aprs le site : http://www.futura-sciences.com/magaz...decharge-8828/

2) Par le deuxime moyen, la chaleur produite par la biodigestion des dchets est convertie en lectricit par un groupe de modules peltier, en sries et en parallles, fournissant au total entre 12 et 15 V ncessaire  la recharge.
Quand au biogaz produit il peut tre stock sans risques d'explosion mortelle car la pression dans le systeme de biodigestion (le digesteur) est basse, et donc le gaz stock peut tre utilis par la ville directement pour le chauffage des HLM et de ses installations publiques, voire l'clairage public.

Pour avoir un rsum des qualits ou dfauts du point de vue cologique, on peut se renseigner sur beaucoup de sites, en voici quelques-uns :

- http://www.sortirdunucleaire.org/Le-...ique-acces-a-l
- http://collectifnouvelleecologie.fr/tag/methane/
- http://www.notre-planete.info/ecolog...ion-biogaz.php

Voil.

Pour alimenter un moteur  essence  partir de gaz, voir la rponse du membre nomm "chatelot16" sur le site 
http://forums.futura-sciences.com/en...omestique.html
Et qui rpond  la question "produire de llectricit soi mme avec le gaz naturel domestique ? ".

D'autre part,  mon avis pour viter que les particuliers puissent se faire leur propre nergie et ne plus dpendre ni de EDF ni des ptroliers, l'tat a cr un rglement soit-disant pour la scurit mais nous savons que le risque n'existe pratiquement pas et aucun accident concernant des systemes mthaniseurs n'a t remarqu  ce jour.
Ce rglement est le suivant :




> Les installations sont soumises au rgime dautorisation des installations classes pour lenvironnement (ICPE) et doivent dans leur demande auprs de la prfecture inclure une tude de danger justifiant le maintien des risques au niveau le plus bas possible, une tude dimpact et ses mesures dvitement et une notice dhygine et de scurit du personnel.
> 
> Lexploitant doit identifier les scnarios daccidents majeurs et proposer des mesures pour rduire les risques en limitant par prvention dun vnement indsirable ou par diminution de la vulnrabilit des cibles potentielles.
> 
> Larrt de novembre 2009 modifiant le code de lenvironnement renforce les mesures de prcaution pour les installations de mthanisation sur ordures mnagres.


Visible sur le site : http://energie.eelv.fr/la-transition...methanisation/

Bien sr de nombreux particuliers dans tous les pays n'ont pas hsits et se sont lancs dans la mthanisation et en ont retirs divers bienfaits (en afrique, inde, chine, pakistan, France, Etat-unis, tous pays), a c'est comme la libert pour internet.

----------


## Glutinus

C'est une question rhtorique ou c'est pour rpondre  un sondage pour un projet de technologie de 3me ???

Evidemment qu'une trotinette est moins polluante qu'un vlo lectrique moins polluante qui est moins polluante qu'une voiture  essence.

Ca va tre quoi ta prochaine news, progdebutant, le retour terrifiant de la Tecktonik en Limousin ? Ou les 10 trucs  faire quand on s'ennuie au boulot la veille de Nol ?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Ca va tre quoi ta prochaine news, progdebutant, le retour terrifiant de la Tecktonik en Limousin ? Ou les 10 trucs  faire quand on s'ennuie au boulot la veille de Nol ?


Monsieur Glutinus je vous trouve bien agressif et mprisant envers les autres gentils membres du club, c'est pas du tout une news mais un sondage, vous racontez vraiment n'importe quoi.  ::lol::

----------


## progdebutant

> C'est une question rhtorique ou c'est pour rpondre  un sondage pour un projet de technologie de 3me ???


Quand je disais ailleurs que je me trompais, cela se confirme : je croyais trouver dans ce forum des personnes d'un certain niveau intellectuel mais bon, il y a des canards boiteux partout je comprend bien a  :;): 
Pauvres canards, ils m'ont fait quoi ?  :;): 

Non seulement ce sondage est srieux, mais en plus ma rponse l'est tout autant, mais bon je pense que tu ne l'a certainement mme pas lue et que tu t'est content de rire btement du titre du sondage.

Si ce n'est pas pour participer au sondage, pourquoi y mettre un message ? Va sur un autre post plus srieux  ton got et poste-y.

D'une faon gnrale en plus ce n'est pas bien de se moquer d'un autre, parce que nous-mmes on peut trs bien paratre bte pour un autre et de plus on est pas toujours intelligent en continu, des fois on est rellement bte parce que le cerveau c'est comme a, il lui faut du repos et certaines conditions pour tre au top.

----------


## Glutinus

> Non seulement ce sondage est srieux, mais en plus ma rponse l'est tout autant, mais bon je pense que tu ne l'a certainement mme pas lue et que tu t'est content de rire btement du titre du sondage.





> Quel type de vhicule cologique est selon vous le meilleur pour l'avenir ?
> 
> - Les vhicules  pdales ou pdestres pour une personne (trottinette, vlo).
> - Les prcdents en mode lectrique. 
> - La voiture lectrique.
> - La voiture 100% hydrogne.
> - Autre : prcisez.
> 
>  Bien sr il faut expliquer pourquoi pour sa rponse.
> ...


Excuse-moi, hein, je suis au CP et ma matresse a toujours dit qu'il faut lire la consigne avant d'y rpondre.

Je pense qu'un mec qui a un QI moyen, 100 par exemple, a pas besoin de faire un expos de 4 pages pour rpondre qu'un engin de cinq kilos en mtal et deux roues en caoutchouc pleinement mcanique cote moins cologiquement parlant  la production, au transport, et  l'usage qu'un vhicule d'une tonne bourre d'lectronique et qu'il faut recharger rgulirement. M'enfin bon si des personnes ont besoin de lancer un dbat pour rpondre  la question "Quel type de vhicule cologique est selon vous le meilleur pour l'avenir ?" et non une question plus affine qui pourrait rellement faire balancer une rponse d'un ct ou l'autre...

Enfin bref tout ce laus pour dire le fond de ma pense : tu dbarques sur un forum d'informatique. OK. D'ailleurs j'ai vu que c'tait pour un SOS pour une BDD d'aprs l'historique de tes messages. OK, c'est pour a. Et tu postes en actualits. Tu es en droit. Et puis l patatras, c'est pour parler que de topics chauds bouillants d'actualits, quelques-uns autour de l'informatique, la majorit sur l'environnement, la dfense, l'conomie. Bon OK, mais pourquoi ne pas aller sur un forum d'un quotidien ? Apparemment, t'as pas besoin de l'avis d'informaticiens, mais de personnes tout court, donc tu auras des rponses de meilleure qualit l-bas.
Et tout a pour dbiter des informations de niveau 60 millions de consommateur, Voila, des topics peu ou mal sourcs, et des dbats trs mal formuls.

Mais je suis content d'tre trait de canard boiteux. Je prfre aller clopin-clopant que d'avoir les deux pattes casses et ne pas avancer du tout  ::mouarf::

----------


## Julien698

- Les vhicules  pdales ou pdestres pour une personne (trottinette, vlo).
- Les prcdents en mode lectrique.
- La voiture lectrique.
- La voiture 100% hydrogne.
- Autre : prcisez :

Je dirais une Volkswagen concerne  la triche sur les normes anti pollution.  ::mrgreen:: 

En restant dans le registre d'une voiture, c'est bien beau d'avoir une 100% lectrique ou mme une hybride, c'est vrai qu'elle ne pollue pas ou moins en soi lors de son utilisation. Mais malheureusement la pollution lors de la fabrication ou du recyclage de la batterie c'est pass sous silence... 
Forcement il y a un peu plus d'lments sur la voiture hybride, donc elle pollue plus au niveau de la fabrication... (composants lectriques, moteurs supplmentaires, production de la batterie etc...). Et pour le recyclage de la batterie, c'est pas encore trop a, a demande pas mal d'nergie  priori. 
Il faut aussi penser que l'nergie lectrique provient en majorit des centrales nuclaires.  ::aie:: 
Donc dire qu'une lectrique pollue moins qu'une thermique j'en suis pas 100% convaincu.... Si on compare le cycle de vie d'une lectrique et d'une thermique je pense que c'est assez proche niveau pollution  ::mouarf::

----------


## progdebutant

Glutinus :
Ceci est un sondage, soit vous rpondez soit vous allez voir un autre topic, merci de respecter le rglement du forum.
Je ne veux plus tre hors sujet en rpondant  des posts qui le sont.

Julien :
Ah c'est vrai a  propos de la batterie on n'y pense pas facilement mais pourtant c'est important.
Par contre l'lectricit dans la batterie ne vient pas forcment d'une centrale lectrique, comme je l'ai indiqu dans ma rponse au sondage, cela viendrait de la conversion des dchets en gaz mthane naturel puis en lectricit grce  un groupe lectrogne.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Par contre l'lectricit dans la batterie ne vient pas forcment d'une centrale lectrique, comme je l'ai indiqu dans ma rponse au sondage, cela viendrait de la conversion des dchets en gaz mthane naturel puis en lectricit grce  un groupe lectrogne.


Je ne m'y connais pas trop en recyclage des dchets pour en faire des "gaz naturels", mais si demain on remplaait toutes les voitures par des voitures lectriques je doute que la production soit assez importante pour fournir tout le monde.

----------


## macslan

Aprs niveau cologique la voiture lectrique mouais pas sur

----------


## Sunchaser

> Quel type de vhicule cologique est selon vous le meilleur pour l'avenir ?


J'ai vot "Autres", et je prcise ma pense: la catapulte !  ::aie:: 
 ::mouarf:: 

Bon, ca fera un peu de dgts a l'atterissage, mais ce n'est pas grave, c'est mme souhaitable -> on est trop nombreux sur terre.
Hum ... bon, on m'indique dans mon oreillette que on est pas dans la Taverne et que je dois quitter le sujet fissa.





> Je ne m'y connais pas trop en recyclage des dchets pour en faire des "gaz naturels", mais si demain on remplaait toutes les voitures par des voitures lectriques je doute que la production soit assez importante pour fournir tout le monde.


Il y a une ville en Sude, je crois, qui traite un max de dchts, mme les cacas des humains. Tout est organis pour, ils font un joli bio-gaz bien fumant, donc une source d'nergie.
Je ne sais plus ou c'est dsol, mais je trouvais ca bien.
Ils font tourner pleins de trucs avec, des transports en commun, surement du chauffage, etc.

----------


## ddoumeche

La voiture  cheval, rpond entirement aux dsidratas des cologistes :

- 100% recyclable
- aucune consommation d'hydrocarbure, que du foin
- crant des milliers d'emplois locaux de marchal ferrants
- les dchets peuvent servir d'engrais

----------


## rame16

Alors, l, moi je dis d'acc! 


> La voiture  cheval, rpond entirement aux dsidratas des cologistes


 c'est vraiment ce qu'il y a de mieux!

----------


## ManusDei

> L'atome d'hydrogne est le plus petit atome existant, sa molcule tant aussi l'une des plus petite ce qui le rend trs difficile  stocker. Il faut des matriaux avec des traitements spcifiques, les matriaux classiques tant tous poreux  l'hydrogne  plus ou moins long terme.


Je participe au necropost mais j'ai une question, plus ou moins long terme c'est combien ? Parce que si c'est 50 ans, pour un rservoir de voiture on s'en fout un peu, mais si c'est 2 ans c'est une autre histoire  ::D:

----------


## sevyc64

Je ne suis pas expert en physiques des matires, je ne saurais te donner le dtail, mais sur un matriaux non trait a se compte plus en semaines et mois voire moins qu'en annes.

----------


## el_slapper

Le transport en commun.

Parque a vite de bouffer des surfaces dingues de terres arables pour construire des routes en excs.

----------


## Jipt

> La voiture  cheval, rpond entirement aux dsidratas des cologistes :
> 
> - 100% recyclable
> - aucune consommation d'hydrocarbure, que du foin
> - crant des milliers d'emplois locaux de marchal ferrants marchal-ferrant ou marchaux-ferrants
> - les dchets peuvent servir d'engrais 
> 
> Pice jointe 199035


H oui.
Et moi, je viens de voir un truc sur le parking de l'hypermarket,  tomber par terre.

Bien  l'ombre sous les panneaux solaires, un norme tiguan de chez vw ( ce niveau d'ignominie a ne mrite pas de majuscules), gar au milieu des autres caisses mais lui, *moteur tournant et personne dedans*.
Je n'ai pas test si les portes taient verrouilles, je peux supposer que oui, mais voil o on en est aujourd'hui : la bagnole climatise l'habitacle en attendant que les trouducs qui la possdent aient termin leurs courses.

Imaginons maintenant qu' cause d'un bug non dcouvert car tout n'a pas t test, imaginons que d'un coup la caisse enclenche la marche arrire tout en librant le frein  main et qu' cet instant (loi de Murphy) une mre de famille en cloque de 8 mois et demi et dj en train de conduire une poussette occupe par un loupiot de dix-huit mois se trouve tip-top sur la trajectoire, que va-t-il se passer ?

"Ben la caisse elle a le systme d'anticollision des pitons (pub "Antoine") alors elle s'arrte". Ou pas, puisque je suis parti sur l'hypothse d'un bug.

On vit vraiment une poque formidable dans un monde merveilleux.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> imaginons que d'un coup la caisse enclenche la marche arrire tout en librant le frein  main


T'as des bugs bizarres, toi... dj faudrait que la boite et le frein soient lectroniques, et que la boite de vitesses puisse en enclencher une sans que le levier n'ait t manipul.

Aprs pour le moteur tournant pdt les courses... la btise humaine n'a pas vraiment de limites...

----------


## Invit

> Bien  l'ombre sous les panneaux solaires, un norme tiguan de chez vw ( ce niveau d'ignominie a ne mrite pas de majuscules), gar au milieu des autres caisses mais lui, *moteur tournant et personne dedans*.
> Je n'ai pas test si les portes taient verrouilles, je peux supposer que oui, mais *voil o on en est aujourd'hui* : la bagnole climatise l'habitacle en attendant que les trouducs qui la possdent aient termin leurs courses.


Au moins ton gus est sorti de sa bagnole. J'habite au-dessus d'un carrefour market, et le truc que je vois tous les jours (et qui ne date pas d'hier celui-l), c'est le mec qui reste dans sa caisse avec le moteur qui tourne et la musique  donf, et qui donne des coups de klaxon au bout de 10 minutes parce que bobonne va pas assez vite pour faire les courses. Six ans que je suis dans cet apart, j'hallucine encore  :8O: 
Galrer dans les transports en commun, a leur ferait beaucoup de bien  ceux-l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est le mec qui reste dans sa caisse avec le moteur qui tourne et la musique  donf, et qui donne des coups de klaxon au bout de 10 minutes parce que bobonne va pas assez vite pour faire les courses.


Hey ! a rappelle beaucoup a :
Les ministres sont-ils "hors la loi" lorsque les moteurs de leur voiture tournent  l'arrt devant l'Assemble, comme l'affirme Franois Ruffin ?



> Le ronronnement des moteurs ne s'arrte jamais. Mercredi 26 juin,  la fin des traditionnelles questions au gouvernement, le dput de La France insoumise Franois Ruffin dcide de raliser un petit film dans la cour de l'Assemble nationale. "*Dehors, les voitures des ministres, leurs escortes, moteurs qui tournent, sous 40 C*", dcrit-il en plein pisode de canicule. Il interpelle aussi certains membres du gouvernement  la vole pour les faire ragir, souvent sans succs Rsultat : la vido fait un carton sur les rseaux sociaux, avec plus de 2 millions de vues en moins de deux jours.


De Rugy : "Ruffin me fait penser  un fasciste"



> *Franois Ruffin se comporte comme "un fasciste" et "transpire la haine de l'autre", a estim, dimanche 30 juin, le ministre de la transition cologique*, Franois de Rugy, auparavant trait de "politicaillon" au "ct aristocratique" par le dput LFI. "Il m'attaque sur mon nom (...) Vous savez  qui il me fait penser ?  un fasciste", a dclar le ministre sur BFMTV.


Du gaspillage d'nergie y'en a partout.
Dans un btiment partag par plusieurs entreprises, parfois quelqu'un laisse une porte ouverte alors que la clim tourne...

----------


## Jipt

> T'as des *bugs bizarres*, toi... dj faudrait que la boite et le frein soient lectroniques, et que la boite de vitesses puisse en enclencher une sans que le levier n'ait t manipul.


Ben, par dfinition, un bug c'est un comportement bizarre, non ?  ::P: 
Sinon, quand on voit les pubs des bagnoles de maintenant, capables de se garer toutes seules pendant que le mal-ras  la place du conducteur nous agite ses mimines sur l'air de "ainsi font font font les petites marionnettes", plus rien ne m'tonne.




> Les ministres sont-ils "hors la loi" lorsque les moteurs de leur voiture tournent  l'arrt devant l'Assemble, comme l'affirme *Franois Ruffin* ?


Lui il va mal finir On va un jour le retrouver suicid de 5 ou 6 balles dans la tte, vous voyez le truc ?

----------


## sevyc64

> dj faudrait que la boite et le frein soient lectroniques


C'est dj le cas depuis quelques annes dj



> et que la boite de vitesses puisse en enclencher une sans que le levier n'ait t manipul.


C'est dj le cas aussi. Les boites automatiques actuelles sont totalement pilotes par les calculateurs. Et les petites molettes sur le tableau de bords ne sont nullement relies  la boite. C'est juste de petits boutons qui donnent des consignes au calculateur, au mme titre que ceux de la clim par exemple.

Donc, oui, dj sur les voitures actuelles, un bug bien perfide pourrait dore et dj, dsactiver le frein et engager une vitesse tout seul.

Et que dire des vhicules tout lectrique, ou il n'y a mme plus de boite  vitesse, ou le frein fait partie intgrante des moteurs ...

----------


## Invit

> Bien  l'ombre sous les panneaux solaires, un norme tiguan de chez vw ( ce niveau d'ignominie a ne mrite pas de majuscules), gar au milieu des autres caisses mais lui, *moteur tournant et personne dedans*.
> Je n'ai pas test si les portes taient verrouilles, je peux supposer que oui, mais voil o on en est aujourd'hui : la bagnole climatise l'habitacle en attendant que les trouducs qui la possdent aient termin leurs courses.


Chez nous, il y a le dmarreur  distance pour a. 
L'hiver, quand il fait -30 et que tu as des bbs, c'est une bonne ide de rchauffer l'habitacle. 
Par contre, partir sa voiture une demi heure  l'avance quand il fait  peine -10 et que tu es un adulte en sant...  ::aie:: 
Par contre, je n'ai JAMAIS entendu parl d'une voiture qui se soit mise en mouvement de son propre chef.

Autre flau nord amricain, le klaxon qui se dclenche lors de la fermeture / ouverture centralise des portes. 
Un bonheur la nuit ou quand tu es sur un stationnement... Comment ne pas sursauter quand un klaxon sonne  10 mtres de toi... 
Je ne m'y suis pas encore fait !
 noter, qu'en plus, c'est optionnel et que je le dsactivais tout de suite quand j'avais une auto.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On va un jour le retrouver suicid de 5 ou 6 balles dans la tte


C'est pas le genre de notre dmocratie.
Ici le systme utilise la dcrdibilisation ou le silence mdiatique.
Franois Ruffin se fait dj traiter de fasciste. (c'est pas mal pour un dbut)

Mlenchon par exemple c'est fait tuer mdiatiquement.
Depuis qu'il a cri "la rpublique c'est moi" il est dans une longue chute, il y a des tonnes d'articles contre Melenchon (comme avant il y avait des articles contre Marine Lepen).
Des cadres ont dmissionn et ils ont tous t interview dans la presse.

Bon aprs Franois Ruffin ce n'est pas une grosse menace, il n'est pas si subversif que a et il n'est pas tant cout que a.

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> On va un jour le retrouver suicid de 5 ou 6 balles dans la tte
> 
> 
> C'est pas le genre de notre dmocratie.


Boulin, Brgovoy, pour ne citer que ces deux-l, a te dit quelque chose ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Boulin, Brgovoy


a date un peu, le gouvernement commande moins d'assassinat de ce type aujourd'hui. (avant a se faisait d'organiser un accident de moto pour se dbarrasser d'un personnage public drangeant)
Dieudonn est toujours en vie, maintenant on essaie de faire passer des gens pour des fous au lieu de les tuer. (s'attaquer  Dieudonn c'tait le combat de Manuel Valls quand il tait premier ministre)

Franois Ruffin ne reprsente pas un vrai danger pour le gouvernement pour le moment.
De toute faon LFI est en train de couler, si a se trouve dans peu de temps on l'entendra plus du tout Ruffin...

Il a juste dit que des chauffeurs attendaient en plein soleil avec la clim allum, c'est pas a qui va faire tomber le gouvernement.

----------


## Glutinus

Je sais bien que les sujets drivent, mais y a 24h on parlait des trotinettes lectriques ...

Well, that escalated quickly.

----------


## Ryu2000

> des trotinettes lectriques ...


Ah ben tiens maintenant que vous parlez de a,  la radio ce matin j'ai entendu qu'on conseillait aux tats de continuer d'utiliser les vieilles centrales nuclaires (alors que normalement ont les arrtes quand elles ont 40 ans), parce que les alternatives produisent beaucoup plus de CO2, par contre j'ai pas encore trouv les articles qui en parlent, mais ils devraient finir par arriver.

Le meilleur vhicule post-ptrole (ou en cas d'pidmies de zombies) c'est le vlo.
Il n'y a pas de moteur, c'est facile  rparer, a passe dans des routes troites.
Le vlo c'est le vhicule du futur. (surtout pour les survivalistes)

===
LAgence internationale de lnergie appelle  utiliser  toutes les technologies  pour rduire le CO2



> Lhydrogne bnficie dune  dynamique sans prcdent partout dans le monde  et  de nombreux pays soutiennent  cette nergie, a-t-il ajout. Concernant lnergie nuclaire, *le directeur de lAIE a insist sur le risque de  dclin substantiel  de la production  avec les politiques actuelles .*
> 
>  *Nous allons perdre, si les politiques ne changent pas, environ les deux tiers de la capacit de production nuclaire dici 2040* , a-t-il dit, en reprenant le rcent rapport de lorganisation.  Stopper la chute du nuclaire est dcisif pour le futur dune lectricit propre , a affirm Fatih Birol, en soulignant que *lextension de la dure de vie des centrales est  trs comptitive en termes de cots .*


Il faut tendre la dure de vie des centrales nuclaire pour sauver le monde, c'est la meilleure chose  faire.
Les panneaux solaires polluent trop et ne produisent pas assez (surtout la nuit).
Les oliennes ont en parle mme pas...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est dj le cas depuis quelques annes dj


C'est pas de srie, et a ne va pas changer avant un moment.




> Et que dire des vhicules tout lectrique, ou il n'y a mme plus de boite  vitesse, ou le frein fait partie intgrante des moteurs ...


Mme pas un frein de parking physique pour empcher la voiture de bouger quand la batterie n'est pas sollicite ?

Ok l on parle du cas o le moteur reste allum. mais je suis curieux  ::P:

----------


## ddoumeche

> H oui.
> Et moi, je viens de voir un truc sur le parking de l'hypermarket,  tomber par terre.
> 
> Bien  l'ombre sous les panneaux solaires, un norme tiguan de chez vw ( ce niveau d'ignominie a ne mrite pas de majuscules), gar au milieu des autres caisses mais lui, *moteur tournant et personne dedans*.
> Je n'ai pas test si les portes taient verrouilles, je peux supposer que oui, mais voil o on en est aujourd'hui : la bagnole climatise l'habitacle en attendant que les trouducs qui la possdent aient termin leurs courses.


C'est un cas particulier, tout comme tu peux laisser allume la clim de ta Telsa, gare et propulse  l'nergie nuclaire ce qui ravit monsieur Jancovici. Et donc ?
Et le Tiguan ne consomme que 4.9l/100km en mixte, beaucoup moins que ma berline. C'est donc un vhicule certes prtentieux et made in germany, mais sans doute plus cologique qu'une Telsa.




> Imaginons maintenant qu' cause d'un bug non dcouvert car tout n'a pas t test, imaginons que d'un coup la caisse enclenche la marche arrire tout en librant le frein  main et qu' cet instant (loi de Murphy) une mre de famille en cloque de 8 mois et demi et dj en train de conduire une poussette occupe par un loupiot de dix-huit mois se trouve tip-top sur la trajectoire, que va-t-il se passer  ?


Imaginons que les freins de parking lchent ... ce qui peut arriver sur n'importe quel vhicule  l'arrt mme moteur coup. Et bien cela ne passerait pas une vitesse pour autant et la pauvre dame aurait sans doute le temps de s'carter.
Nul besoin de se faire des nuds de cerveau donc.

----------


## tanaka59

A mon sens la voiture du futur doit tre hybride :

> moteur thermique  hydrogne ou combustible issu de dchet sans extraction ptrolifre + moteur lectrique

A noter quand mme plusieurs chose :

> le ptrole se synthtise (cocorico c'est un franais qui dtient le process , mais le ptrole de synthse produit coute 4  le litre et la consommation nergtique pour le pompage de l'eau de mer est trop nergivore dans le process de fabrication)
> faire de du H2O2 pour le diviser est trs polluant et nergivore (driv du ptrole encore ... )
> mettre des filtres pour rcuprer les poussires d'chappement et s'en servir comme combustible.

Le 100 % lectrique est un doux rve , surtout pour le risque sur le rseau lectrique et les centrales nuclaires. Ne parlons pas des centrales aux ptrole , gaz et charbon ... Le 100 % oliens et panneaux solaires c'est encore de la lubie , on recycle comment surtout les mtaux polluant ?

En investissant massivement dans le moteur hybride on peut rduire les conso de ptrole naturel de 80% . Vous noterez que le 100 % colo n'existe pas ! Mme pour les ceux convaincu que les vhicules hippomobiles sont la solution du futur . Vos animaux doivent manger , boire , bref consomment eux aussi et polluent si ce n'est plus que les humains au final !

Pour ce qui est des alternatives :

autopartage
transport en commun 
vlo
marche
mobilit nouvelle (skate , trottinette)
covoiturage
train 

Mis  grandes chelles ces mesures peuvent viser au plus 30 % de la population . Pourquoi ? 

Tout le monde n'a pas un arrt de bus/tram/mtro/train a ct de chez soit
Venir de loin ou multiplier les correspondances rallonge les temps de trajets
Tout le monde n'a pas les moyens ou l'envie de vivre en ville
On peut avoir des contraintes personnelles (famille , travail , sant , obligation lgal )
Le mode de transport n'est pas spcialement adapt pour faire certain type de trajet domicile/travail/tude/loisir/occupation personnel
Le coup de la gratuit des TC prn par certains doit bien tre pay par quelqu'un ...

Une personne mettant 2/3h par jours en voiture pour faire domicile-travail est il raliste de lui demander de venir en vlo ou TC et de mettre au final 3/4h ? A t elle plus de temps  perdre ? Peut elle habiter plus prs ?

----------


## sevyc64

> C'est pas de srie, et a ne va pas changer avant un moment.


Le frein lectrique est prsent sur le haut de gamme depuis trs longtemps, depuis aussi quelques annes sur le milieu de gamme en srie, et il arrive, depuis 2-3 aussi sur le bas de gamme mont de srie.

Pour les boites lectriques, un trs large % de boites dites robotises sont pilots par de l'lectrique






> Mme pas un frein de parking physique pour empcher la voiture de bouger quand la batterie n'est pas sollicite ?


Si, le frein lectrique.
Le frein lectrique est, en ralit, un frein lectromcanique. Il faut une tension lectrique pour dbloquer le frein. En l'absence de tension, un systme de ressorts vient bloquer le frein. 
C'est la raison pour laquelle, il est quasi impossible, et de toute faon trs fortement dconseill de remorquer une voiture  frein de parking lectrique, il faut la porter sur un plateau.

----------


## Invit

Tu as quand mme oubli les transports en commun, a me semble un des moyens le plus efficace et cologique, surtout sur moyenne - longue distance.

----------


## el_slapper

[QUOTE=tanaka59;11044068](.../...)
Pour ce qui est des alternatives :
(.../...)

Mis  grandes chelles ces mesures peuvent viser au plus 30 % de la population . Pourquoi ? 
(.../...)/QUOTE]

Parce-que les politiques d'urbanisation ces 70 dernires annes ont t aberrantes et obsdes par le tout-bagnole.




> Une personne mettant 2/3h par jours en voiture pour faire domicile-travail est il raliste de lui demander de venir en vlo ou TC et de mettre au final 3/4h ? A t elle plus de temps  perdre ? Peut elle habiter plus prs ?


le calcul amusant  faire est de compter le diffrentiel de cot entre venir en TC, en vlo, et en voiture, puis de mettre a en rapport avec le temps de travail ncessaire pour payer ce diffrentiel, mis en rapport avec le temps gagn-perdu. Dans la plupart des configurations, la voiture est perdante : il faut plus de temps de travail pour payer le trajet en voiture qu'il ne faut de temps de trajet en vlo en plus. Le TC gagne assez souvent, aussi. La plupart des exceptions se trouvent en haute montagne, ou le vlo ne passe pas du tout. Pour qui habite en plaine, la voiture est quasiment toujours un mauvais choix.

----------


## tanaka59

> Parce-que les politiques d'urbanisation ces 70 dernires annes ont t aberrantes et obsdes par le tout-bagnole.
> 
> le calcul amusant  faire est de compter le diffrentiel de cot entre venir en TC, en vlo, et en voiture, puis de mettre a en rapport avec le temps de travail ncessaire pour payer ce diffrentiel, mis en rapport avec le temps gagn-perdu. Dans la plupart des configurations, la voiture est perdante : il faut plus de temps de travail pour payer le trajet en voiture qu'il ne faut de temps de trajet en vlo en plus. Le TC gagne assez souvent, aussi. La plupart des exceptions se trouvent en haute montagne, ou le vlo ne passe pas du tout. Pour qui habite en plaine, la voiture est quasiment toujours un mauvais choix.


Il sera malheureusement trs difficile de faire changer la donne.

Avec la prcarisation de l'emploi (CDD, intrim, travailleur dtach, temps partiel, smicard, chmeur, tudiant, prestation, travailleur en 3/8 ... ) . 

Peut-on demander  ces personnes d'habiter  ct de leurs employeurs ? Non car maintenant le cdi n'existe plus ... Les contrats prcaires ne peuvent pas se permettre d'acheter de maison, n'ont pas accs au crdit, ont du mal  se loger. Ils sont souvent loin de leur employeurs ou alors dans des zones d'activits ou l'utilisation de la voiture s'impose (agent logistique, manutentionnaire, travail en zac commerciale, zone de bureau en priphrie des villes, horaires dcals ... )

Qui connait des cdd qui dmnagent tous les 3 ou 6 mois et se disent " ah tiens ce matin je dois tre  ct de mon employeur X , dans 3 mois se sera la loterie pour trouver mon futur job > pochette surprise " . Au niveau administratif la situation deviendrait juste ingrable (gaz , eau , lectricit , domiciliation fiscale et administrative ... ) si ce nest impossible  grer !

Exemple 1 : ilpeut vous sembler ubuesque ou tir par les cheveux. La personne qui doit prendre les tc  7h du matin , pour commencer son taff  8h , arrive finalement au taff  8h30, tout en sachant qu'elle doit dposer ces enfants  la garderie de l'cole qui ouvre pas avant 7h30, situ sur une autre ligne de TC ou potentiellement sans correspondance ... Vous faites comment ? Pour bien enfoncer le clou on aura au pralable interdit  cette personne d'utiliser sa voiture car trop polluante ... La personne devra donc se dire : " ah je suis en situation de prcarit mais comme j'ai pas le droit dutiliser de voiture et qu'il y a pas de tc pour aller travailler  tel endroit, je laisse mourir l'offre , je me retrouve au chmage et je mange pas  la fin du mois ?! " . Raisonnement court-circuit ou bien biais ou mme pro automobile me direz-vous ? Non simplement raisonnement qui tend  devenir ralit. On va donc dans un futur discriminer des personnes prcaires et laccs  lemploi juste sur le motif dune voiture polluante ? Cest trs inquitant .

Exemple 2 : la gratuit des tc rclam  outrance. Cette gratuit quelqu'un doit forcment la financer . On augmente t'es impts ? On taxe plus ton employeur ? La France mais aussi la Belgique sont des pays dj trs fiscaliss ... On ne veut pas de nouvelles taxe ni de hausse d'impts ... 45 et 50 % de prlvement obligatoire sur 100  de gagn. On fait comment ?

Exemple 3 : J'habite un appartement avec garage, je souhaite acheter un voiture lectrique . Ma copro n'a pas de prise et la syndic refuse de faire passer des installations avec travaux pour une borne. A contrario les voisins qui eux ont une maison pavillonnaire peuvent en acheter une et mettre une borne . Je traine ma copro devant les tribunaux pour entrave  la libert de consommation ou tout autre motif futile ? Encore une fois exemple biais me direz-vous , pourtant non ... Tout le monde na pas la possibilit davoir une borne  ct de chez soi 

Exemple 4 : vous habiter la campagne ou la priphrie d'une grande ville  25/30 km de votre lieu de travail/tude. Le lieu d'arriver ou de destination est dpourvu de TC . Faire 50  60 km allez <>retour de vlo faut dj les tenir, puis faut aussi regarder l'tat des infras et la mto ... Neige , grle , orage, condition de circulation , tat des infras cyclables ou routires ... Printemps / t peut tre jouable selon certains jours , beaucoup moins lhiver .
Exemple 5 : la rigidit des horaires des tc et trains  en cas de grve, panne , retard , impondrable personnel , lhoraire propos ne correspond pas forcment ceux a quoi jai besoin   Ltudiant ou le travail qui finit a une heure impos et dont le dernier bus de la journe part avant cette heure ne rentre pas chez lui ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et tu oublies le cas o les conjoints ne travaillent au mme endroit. Ben, oui si les lieux de travail sont distants, disons de 50km, on fait comment ? Y en a un qui se tape 50km en vlo tous les jours ? Les deux font 20 / 30 km en vlo ? 
Pour les TC, il faut aussi considrer les horaires pendant les vacances scolaires (d'un seul coup, y a plus de bus !  ::aie:: ). Et penser aussi  ceux qui ont des horaires autres que les horaires de bureau (trs tt le matin - exemple personnel, mon pouse  eu un CDD dans lequel elle commenait  4h du mat-> pas de bus. Rsultat, elle prenait la voiture, moi le bus = perte de 2h de temps par jour pour moi.Merci les TC ! -, tard le soir, avec coupure de plusieurs heures - cas des commerces,...)
Bref, y a plein de situation dans lesquelles il n'y a pas d'autres solutions que de prendre la bagnole, et vu les prix de ces saloperies, ben, c'est difficile d'en changer.

Pour les voitures lectriques, y a aussi les locataires, sans garage et sans place de parking. Ou avec garage non lectrifi. Si l'tat veut promouvoir la voiture lectrique, il faudrait dj qu'il mette des bornes de recharge un peu partout. Et, puis, a serait bien une 6me et voire 7me semaine de vacances, parce que Lille - Marseille avec les temps de recharge et l'autonomie de ces conneries, il va falloir une semaine aller, et une semaine retour...  ::ptdr::

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Le meilleur et qui l'as prouv durant des millnaires ,est le cheval attel  une charrette ,qui est en sus renouvelable,moyennant des frais dlevage & d'entretien courant peu levs & inpuisables (fourrage)...

On a cru depuis 3 sicles seulement ,que le moteur thermique rduisait ces frais dlevage   zro et que les frais d'entretien taient nuls(essence) ,mais on s'est tromp en les croyant  inpuisables , car ils taient non renouvelables...
Le problme est donc pendant ,et la recherche d'une nouvelle monture est  l'ordre du jour..
La lvitation est une tentation ,mais les esprits frappeurs se font rares ainsi que les derviches tourneurs...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La lvitation est une tentation ,mais les esprits frappeurs se font rares ainsi que les derviches tourneurs...


C'est vrai que depuis "La Mouche", on n'a pas reparl de la tlportation...  :;):

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jon Shannow
> C'est vrai que depuis "La Mouche", on n'a pas reparl de la tlportation...


sur ce lien la bande annonce  de "La Mouche" produit par la 20th Century Fox qui pourrait aiguiser l'esprit des "inventeurs"....



Pour un arabe a rappelle le tapis volant indien d'Aladin qui avait anticip ce moyen de transport au 10 ieme sicle ,tapis volant dont la vitesse tait illimit et cerise sur le gteau ,sans carburant...

La lvitation est un subterfuge humain qui croit qu' en chappant   la loi de la gravite  ,il pourrait chapper du mme coup  au principe d'Action et Reaction   la base des frottements qui s'opposent  au mouvement horizontal dans les transports terrestres(la gravitation n'y tant pour rien) ...

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant du film "La Mouche", le prochain film de Quentin Dupieux aura un peu rapport avec :
Quentin Dupieux : aprs Le Daim, il s'attaque  une mouche gante !



> Aprs un pneu (Rubber) et une veste en daim (Le Daim, en salles le 19 juin), Quentin Dupieux va mettre en vedette... une mouche gante ! L'insecte XXL sera en effet au centre de sa nouvelle comdie, intitule Mandibules, comme le rvle le site Variety. Encore une fois avec le cinaste, le scnario est pour le moins djant : Mandibules raconte l'histoire de deux amis simples d'esprit qui trouvent une mouche gante dans le coffre d'une voiture et ont l'ide de l'apprivoiser afin de gagner un peu d'argent.


=====
Dans le futur le meilleur vhicule sera le vlo.
Savoir rparer un vlo sera une comptence trs utile dans l'avenir (par contre les avocats, les banquiers, les assureurs, les notaires, etc, ne serviront plus  rien (si les survivalistes ont raison et que le systme s'effondre totalement)).

----------


## MABROUKI

> RYU2000
> Dans le futur le meilleur vhicule sera le vlo.


Oserais-tu insinuer  que la meilleure monture dans l'avenir serait l'homme attel au vlo...
Chutt, ca risque de t'attirer des ennuis surtout de la part des politiciens et des banquiers qui verraient en toi un bon pousse-pousse chinois...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> bonjour
> 
> Le meilleur et qui l'as prouv durant des millnaires ,est le cheval attel  une charrette ,qui est en sus renouvelable,moyennant des frais dlevage & d'entretien courant peu levs & inpuisables (fourrage)...
> 
> On a cru depuis 3 sicles seulement ,que le moteur thermique rduisait ces frais dlevage   zro et que les frais d'entretien taient nuls(essence) ,mais on s'est tromp en les croyant  inpuisables , car ils taient non renouvelables...
> Le problme est donc pendant ,et la recherche d'une nouvelle monture est  l'ordre du jour..
> La lvitation est une tentation ,mais les esprits frappeurs se font rares ainsi que les derviches tourneurs...


De manire srieuses les vhicules a tractions animales sont tous aussi polluant et ne sont pas "LA" solution .

> les animaux doivent manger 
> besoin de terres cultivables pour l'alimentation animal
> besoin d'infrastructures pour hberger les animaux
> gestion des dchets et cadavres d'animaux (djections, nuisance olfactive, danger sanitaire : dixit djection des poules ou des cochons ... ) , c'est bourr de gaz comme le mthane ou de nitrate ou acide 
> gestion de l'eau pour la production du fourrage animalier et pour faire boire les animaux , en plus de celle des humains 
> question des frais d'levage et vtrinaire pour la sant des animaux

https://www.viande.info/elevage-vian...-eau-pollution
http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/french/e...cts/07-024.htm
https://www.la-viande.fr/environneme...-viande-bovine

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


D'accord.

Donc la solution est vidente : remplacer l'animal en question gros consommateur de ressources par un autre, qui les consomme dj : l'Homme !

Tout transporter  dos d'homme, voil la solution.

Et, pas de panique, elle s'imposera, de gr ou de force. Bienvenue au retour dans la caverne,  ::mouarf:: 

Accessoirement, on pourra s'aider de machins en bois : hottes, charrettes et brouettes, et chaises  porteurs pour les richous,  ::ptdr::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jipt
> Donc la solution est vidente : remplacer l'animal en question gros consommateur de ressources par un autre, qui les consomme dj : l'Homme !
> 
> Tout transporter  dos d'homme, voil la solution.


Gnial  ,eurka ,tu viens de transformer l'intuition confuse de Ryu2000 ,en invention pratique et utile...
En effet l'Homme est un gouffre sans fond qui engloutit toutes les ressources disponibles comme un trou noir stellaire ,et il est juste qu'il rendre gorge....

----------


## Jipt

Ben oui, car quand on voit a, on imagine sans problme le gouffre au bout de la route :



Cette image me terrorise, et ne me donne absolument pas confiance en l'humanit, un ramassis d'imbciles courant vers les plages  cancers de la peau et autres dchets toxiques et qui, lorsqu'on les interviewe, rptent _ad nauseam_ qu'ils vont "aller  la plage et prendre du bon temps", et tous les ans c'est la mme litanie, vraiment une civilisation  vomir, et qui mrite bien ce qui lui pend au nez.

Dommage pour ceux qui essaient de redresser la barre du navire fou, ils priront avec les autres quand l'engin s'crasera sur les rcifs de l'inconscience et de l'gosme.

----------


## Glutinus

> Dans le futur le meilleur vhicule sera le vlo.


C'est le seul conseil dont je me souvienne dans "Guide de survie en territoire zombie"

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est le seul conseil dont je me souvienne dans "Guide de survie en territoire zombie"


Ahah a vient effectivement de ce livre  ::mouarf:: 
a ne fait pas de bruit, a passe un peu partout, c'est facilement rparable, a ne ncessite pas de carburant, c'est pratique en cas d'pidmie de zombies.

Le ptrole ncessite de plus en plus d'nergie pour tre extrait, donc les prix vont finir par augmenter.
C'est pour cela que lindustrie cherche des alternatives, mais si on remplace l'ensemble des moteurs thermique par des moteurs lectrique, a va tre encore plus mauvais pour l'environnement, les batteries ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus propre...

----------


## PatriceLelong

Je nen suis pas sr pour ma part, mais je pense que la voiture lectrique nest pas mal. Cest vrai que marcher serait certainement bien plus bnfique pour lenvironnement. Malheureusement, ce nest pas possible de nos jours. Jai vu un article sur les vhicules lectriques sur la page Twitter de Sofinco https://twitter.com/credit_sofinco et a disait qu'il tait quand mme prfrable par rapport  un modle traditionnel. Et puis, cest peut-tre le choix le plus accessible et le plus simple pour un grand nombre de foyers. La principale raison est que cette automobile ne rejette pas de CO2 dans lair et rduit donc les gaz  effet de serre. Sur le site https://achat-voiture.ooreka.fr/astu...ure-electrique , il y a un paragraphe sur le principal atout de ce modle.

----------


## tatayo

Sauf que la production d'lectricit pollue (barrages, centrales au charbon, sans parler du nuclaire), que cette voiture (quoi qu'on en dise) pollue aussi, ne serait-ce que par l'usure des pneus, des freins (microparticules), ou simplement pour sa production (surtout les batteries).

Tatayo.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La principale raison est que cette automobile ne rejette pas de CO2 dans lair et rduit donc les gaz  effet de serre.


Premirement les gaz  effet de serre ce n'est peut-tre pas la pollution la plus grave...
Le CO2 participe au verdissement de la plante.

Produire une voiture lectrique pollue normment, et il faut voir comment on produit llectricit, si c'est avec du nuclaire a va, mais les autres sources ont un bilan nettement moins bon...
Pourquoi la voiture lectrique pollue plus que ce que vous pensez



> Avant mme d'avoir parcouru le moindre kilomtre sur la route, la voiture lectrique a dj du plomb dans l'aile. "A la diffrence des vhicules thermiques, la majorit des impacts environnementaux d'un vhicule lectrique interviennent lors de la phase de fabrication", confirme l'Agence de l'environnement et de la matrise de l'nergie (Ademe), dans un avis publi en 2016.
> 
> Le point noir ? La fabrication de la batterie des vhicules. "*Elle contient des mtaux parfois rares, comme le nodyme ou le cobalt, ainsi que du graphite et du lithium, issus notamment de Chine, de Rpublique dmocratique du Congo et d'Amrique du Sud*", explique Guillaume Pitron, journaliste et auteur de La Guerre des mtaux rares,  franceinfo. L'extraction et le raffinage de ces mtaux ncessitent l'emploi d'normment d'eau et de produits chimiques. La pollution est ainsi dplace dans les pays pauvres."
> 
> Et ce n'est pas tout. L'assemblage des batteries est aussi nergivore. "Aujourd'hui, les matriaux sont prpars dans des fours  400C, ce qui engendre une consommation d'nergie relativement importante", note Jean-Marie Tarascon, professeur au Collge de France et chercheur en stockage lectrochimique de l'nergie, dans Libration.





> Sauf que la production d'lectricit pollue (barrages, centrales au charbon, sans parler du nuclaire)


Le nuclaire pollue beaucoup moins que le reste...
Il suffit de stocker les dchets correctement.

Si on veut faire du tout lectrique propre, il faut dj rvolutionner les batteries, parce que pour le moment a craint et booster la production d'nergie nuclaire.
Le nuclaire c'est top, t'as un contrle sur la production, tu ne dpends pas du vent ou du soleil. Le nuclaire produit beaucoup moins de CO2 que les panneaux solaires et les oliennes.
Enfin peut-tre que des rvolutions technologique amlioreront les panneaux solaires et les oliennes, mais pour l'instant c'est loin d'tre top...

===
Dj il y a trop de voitures, on devrait moins en utiliser. Les voitures sont  l'arrt au moins 90% du temps.
La Chine ne dlivre pas d'immatriculation et ne construit pas de parking, tout est fait pour que les gens n'achtent pas de voiture. Heureusement d'ailleurs, parce que si les chinois achetaient des voitures lectrique en masse ce serait une catastrophe.

Si l'tat pousse la voiture lectrique c'est pour forcer les gens  acheter une voiture neuve. (et aprs ce sera les chaudires au fioul)
Ce qui intresse l'tat c'est la consommation et le CO2 est utilis comme prtexte pour pousser les gens  consommer.

----------


## halaster08

> Le nuclaire pollue beaucoup moins que le reste...
> Il suffit de stocker les dchets correctement.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Mais bon sang pourquoi personne n'y a pens avant ...
Heureusement que tu es l...

Et du coup maintenant le problme nergtique est rgl, pour la faim dans le monde on fait quoi ? Il suffit de donner  manger  tous ceux qui ont faim, non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais bon sang pourquoi personne n'y a pens avant ...


a fait un moment qu'on sait que le nuclaire produit moins de CO2 que le solaire ou l'olien.
tude : les panneaux solaires crent 300 fois plus de dchets que les centrales nuclaires
Nuclaire : Prolonger la dure de vie de certaines centrales peut avoir un intrt
LE NUCLAIRE, UNE NERGIE FAIBLEMENT METTRICE DE CO2



> UN FAIBLE TAUX DE CO2, TOUT AU LONG DU CYCLE DE VIE
> Pour calculer les missions de CO2 par kWh produit, les scientifiques se basent sur lAnalyse du Cycle de Vie (ACV). Cet outil de mesure tient compte de lensemble des tapes du cycle de vie de la filire nergtique observe : extraction et enrichissement de la matire premire, fabrication, traitement, transport et distribution de l'lectricit et enfin construction et dconstruction du site.
> 
> Dans le cas des nergies renouvelables, les missions de CO2 sont principalement dues  la construction des installations. Elles sont estimes de 14  80 g eq.CO2/kWh pour le photovoltaque, principalement en raison des process de fabrication des cellules et de 8  20 g eqCO2 pour l'olien. En comparaison, le bilan de la filire nuclaire EDF est de 4 g/kWh, dont les  lies au cycle amont du combustible. Les nergies fossiles, en revanche sont fortement mettrices de CO2.


Et pour le stockage des dchets :
Into Eternity (film)



> Le film traite du stockage en couche gologique profonde de dchets radioactifs au complexe d'Onkalo, en Finlande. Le btiment tant conu pour exister 100 000 ans, le film pose la question de l'hritage laiss aux gnrations futures.


On ne peut pas tout avoir, on ne peut pas dire non au ptrole, au charbon, au gaz et non au nuclaire.
*Le renouvelable ne suffirait pas, pour l'instant il n'est pas assez bon.*
Si il n'y avait que des panneaux solaires on ferait comment la nuit et quand il y a des nuages pais ?
Pour l'instant il n'existe pas de technologie pouvant stocker suffisamment d'nergie efficacement.

Si on se dbarrassait tous de nos diesel pour acheter de l'lectrique, a polluerait beaucoup trop.

Le GIEC a dit que *la priorit absolue* c'tait les gaz  effets de serre, donc les dchets nuclaires c'est moins grave aujourd'hui.
Peut-tre que le GIEC est pote avec l'industrie nuclaire, je ne sais pas...
Rapport du GIEC : respecter laccord de Paris ncessitera plus de nuclaire



> Selon un rapport des Nations unies publi le 8 octobre, *maintenir le rchauffement plantaire en dessous de 1,5C ncessite une forte augmentation de la production dnergie nuclaire*. Ce rapport spcial  Rchauffement de la plante de 1,5C  du Groupe dexperts intergouvernemental sur l'volution du climat (GIEC) avait t command par les gouvernements lors des ngociations de Paris sur le climat en 2015. Une tude prcieuse pour orienter le sommet de la COP24  Katowice, en Pologne, en dcembre.


On ne peut pas tout faire, il faut faire des choix.
Donc c'est + de solaire et + de nuclaire.
Peut-tre que le solaire prendra de l'ampleur en attendant la base c'est le nuclaire.

La balance bnfice/risque penche du ct bnfice.

----------


## vadim

Les propositions cites ne tiennent peut-tre pas assez de l'endroit o l'on se trouve.

- Les vhicules  pdales ou pdestres pour une personne (trottinette, vlo).
- Les prcdents en mode lectrique.
- La voiture lectrique.
- La voiture 100% hydrogne.
- Autre : prcisez.

 Va bien pour une grande ville (Lille-Paris-Lyon-Marseille-Toulouse-Bordeaux-Nancy-Strasbourg etc ... )
 Mais en "zone rurale" les paramtres sont diffrents.

  Soit dit sans mchancet ni revendication : Un sondage n'a de valeur que "toutes choses tant gales par ailleurs"

  Vadim

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour ma part, je pense que le futur sera un mix d'energie manuelle(vlo, autoroute cyclable, voiture  pdale mme, etc...) et d'hydrogne.

Pour la simple raison que lhydrogne est un moyen de transporter de l'energie efficace.
La production dnergie n'est pas un problme sur terre, il y a plein d'endroits qui peuvent en produire normment. Le soucis, c'est de ramener de llectricit depuis lIslande par exemple... on ne sait pas faire.


C'est galement un moyen simple de recharger sa voiture, puisque l'on peut juste changer la pile ou recharger un rservoir.


Mais je reste persuad que les villes devraient investir massivement dans des rocades propres(bus, mtro, autoroute a vlo) pour favoriser la mobilit des banlieusards plutt que sur des rseaux en toile uniquement. Tout ne se passe plus en centre ville, loin de l, et c'est autant un frein  la recherche d'emploi qu'une source de pollution extrme toutes ces voitures.

Si j'avais un chemin ou je pouvais rouler sans m'arreter le matin, je mettrais 30 minutes pour parcourir les 15 kmqui me spare du mon travail, et 10-15 minutes pour rejoindre cette autoroute. Mieux que les 45-50 minutes dans ma voiture actuelle qui me coute un fric monstre.

----------


## sevyc64

> Pour ma part, je pense que le futur sera un mix dnergie manuelle(vlo, autoroute cyclable, voiture  pdale mme, etc...) et d'hydrogne.
> 
> Pour la simple raison que lhydrogne est un moyen de transporter de lnergie efficace.
> La production dnergie n'est pas un problme sur terre,


sauf que justement produire de l'hydrogne est trs problmatique actuellement.  consomme normment d'nergie, lectricit essentiellement pour une production de masse, beaucoup plus que l'nergie qu'elle peut transporter.

 coute,  l'heure actuelle, nettement plus cher en lectricit de produire de l'hydrogne pour un vhicule, que de recharger la batterie de ce mme vhicule en version lectrique.

Et ne pas oublier que de toute faon, quelque soit les technos, les "nergies renouvelables" ne pourront jamais produire suffisamment d'lectricit pour couvrir tous les besoins, besoins qui, eux-mmes, augmentent de faon exponentielle chaque jour.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je parle vie d une hypothse de cration de l hydrogne  des endroits o l lectricit est abondante. Pas en France.

La diffrence entre une batterie et une pile  hydrogne tant son caractre vie  plus polluant. 

Dans mon ide des pays fortement ensoleills ou avec des fortes chaleurs colle l Islande peuvent produire beaucoup d nergie... Et du coup faire de l lectrolyse  bas cot en abondance.

----------


## sevyc64

> Je parle vie d une hypothse de cration de l hydrogne  des endroits o l lectricit est abondante. Pas en France.


Oui, et ensuite ?

Il va bien falloir la transporter sur les sites de consommations, cette nergie !
Et il va falloir polluer pour cela, et certainement sans doute plus que lconomie de pollution obtenue avec cette nergie "moins" polluante. Au final, le bilan reste ngatif malgr tout.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Oui, et ensuite ?
> 
> Il va bien falloir la transporter sur les sites de consommations, cette nergie !
> Et il va falloir polluer pour cela, et certainement sans doute plus que lconomie de pollution obtenue avec cette nergie "moins" polluante. Au final, le bilan reste ngatif malgr tout.


On peut imaginer de polluer, mais transporter de l'energie, on sait deja le faire avec un bilan "positif". Quand un tanker amene de l'essence, il consommme moins que sa cargaison.
Ici on pouyrrait avoir un tanker qui avance a l'hydrogene lui aussi qui nous livre les piles remplies ou de l'hydrogne directement, mais la c'est surement plus dangereux..

Je vois ces piles un peu comme des bouteille de gaz, utilises et consignes. Elle sont alors remplie on ne sait ou, et ramene a proximit des lieux de consomation.

Si tu additionne ca avec des projet de tanker a voile qui sont  l'tude, tu obtiens peut etre un bilan plus positif que de l'electricit produite sur place.


L'important dans cette discussion, c'est qu'il existe assez peu de moyen de stocker de l'energie.
L'essence
L'hydrogne
Les batteries

Le premier est une ressources finie qui va s'puiser et qui rejette beaucoup de produit nefaste tant a son rafinement qu'a son utilisation.
Les batteries sont trs nefastes et sont produites avec des ressources finies.

L'hydrogne en pile est un des seul vecteur d'energie(utilisable pour une voiture) qui parait cocher toutes les cases.
Sa production est un soucis, mais on sait qu'il y a des endroits ou l'on peut en produire aisment. 
Son trabnsport n'est a mon sens pas un soucis non resolvable
Les rejets sont assez benin, puisque l'on parle d'eau. (aprs, il faut valuer l'impact quand mme, parce que l'on ajoute pas les rejets de 5 Millions de voitures sans impact.
Je pense que les taux d'humidit vont augmenter par exemple... peut etre avec une modification du climat, des maladies des bronches dus a cette humidit, etc... Mais ca me parait, et c'est  mesurer, moins grave que ce que l'on a aujourd'hui.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Mais je reste persuad que les villes devraient investir massivement dans des rocades propres(bus, mtro, autoroute a vlo) pour favoriser la mobilit des banlieusards plutt que sur des rseaux en toile uniquement. Tout ne se passe plus en centre ville, loin de l, et c'est autant un frein  la recherche d'emploi qu'une source de pollution extrme toutes ces voitures.


Depuis les annes 1970 les rocades autoroutires en toiles ont t fortement dveloppe. Termines pour certaines , en cours d'tudes pour d'autre.

Exemple Reims, Montpellier ou encore Marseille ou l'on a cre des voies de contournement pour jecter le trafic de transit ou de banlieue et ne plus avoir un plan en toile.  

Pour en revenir en  ta proposition de de rocades pour les vlos. L'ide est long d'tre mauvaise. Problme plusieurs facteurs viennent "grever" ta proposition :

* morcellement des communes
* suppression des passages pitons/vlos qui coupent des voies rapides ou de grands axes de banlieues (pont ou passerelle sont plus scurisant ...) , dans une telle configuration il n'est souvent pas simple de dire on met des feux ou des ronds points. On frise souvent les 50  80 000 vhicules par jours ... L'urbanisation n'est pas assez dense compar au centre ville , l'urbanisation est souvent loin des grands axes de TC / Train. Prenez l'exemple de la RN20 , ou 10 au sud de Paris. On est souvent dans des configurations ou il faudrait stopper plusieurs millier de voiture pour laisser passer 2 vlos ?
* les couleurs politiques 
* le nom entretien de l'existant 

Combien d'exemple de communes sur Lille par exemple ou pour passer d'une commune de banlieue  banlieue il n'y a mme pas de trottoir mais un vulgaire accotement herbeux , impraticable par temps de pluie ou neige . Alors que les communes sont voisines de 200 m ? On a mme pas le descence d'amnager correctement un trottoir alors une pistes cyclable n'imaginons pas le parcours du combattant. 

* la problmatique du stationnement des voitures , c'est bien joli de mettre une piste cyclable mais les riverains ou travailleurs ou professionnels doivent bien continuer  se garer quelques part . Le parc automobile ne peut s'vaporer d'un coup de baguette magique.  Cela cre du mcontentement chez les riverains pour laisser passer 10 vlos par jour et emmerde plutt 100 voitures. 

Il est vrai que la voiture occupe beaucoup de place , malheureusement il est trs difficile de dire si j'enlve X pour la voiture j'aurai Y pour le vlo. Entre les taux d'occupation et d'utilisation, on se rend bien compte qu'il est trs difficile de dire que tel ou tel modle peut en remplacer un autre . Dans la ralit on le constate bien sur le terrain qu'on ne peut pas avoir la mme logique pour tout les modes de transport.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour info je parlais de ca : 

Un chemin clairement spar, sans intersection.

ou ca : 


Un rond point au dessus du rond point pour voitures.

Il est vident que l'ide est de crer des ponts ou des souterrains pour viter les autoroutes et les grands axes. L'avantage, c'est la structure bien plus lgre que celle des routes traditionnelles et le cout bien moindre.

----------


## sevyc64

> Le premier est une ressources finie qui va s'puiser et qui rejette beaucoup de produit nefaste tant a son rafinement qu'a son utilisation.
> Les batteries sont trs nefastes et sont produites avec des ressources finies.


Ok, et pour l'hydrogne ?

Il existe actuellement 3 principales sources de production de l'hydrogne, toutes tant des ressources finies.

La premire, le mthane est une nergie fossile. Mais cela produit normment de CO2, trs gros contributeur au rchauffement climatique (certes moins que le mthane lui-mme).
La seconde, le charbon de bois, est, quelque part aussi une nergie finie. Il n'y aurait pas assez de foret sur terre pour assurer la production sur le long terme. Et les forets sont ncessaires  l'quilibre climatique.
Et cette source produit beaucoup de CO, gaz dangereux, comme tout le monde sait. 

La troisime est l'eau. C'est la plus prometteuse, mais de trs loin la moins conomique. Elle ncessite normment d'lectricit et ne rend lnergie consomme pour la produire.
Et l'eau est une nergie finie extrmement sensible. Nous avons besoin d'eau pour produire notre nourriture, et nous avons nous mme besoin d'eau, potable qui plus est, pour vivre. 
L'eau potable tant une ressource en diminution constante, partout dans le monde. L'eau, en gnral, et l'eau potable notamment va devenir un norme enjeu dans les dcennies  venir.


La seule nergie que  l'on peut rellement considr comme infinie est le solaire _(c'est en ralit aussi une nergie finie, mais on en a encore pour quelques milliards d'annes)_. Mais pouvoir l'utiliser ncessit des matires premires au stock aussi limit.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Je cite une question des dputs au gouvernement :

http://questions.assemblee-nationale...15-31683QE.htm




> M. Franois Jolivet interroge Mme la ministre de la transition cologique sur le bilan cologique de la mesure d'abaissement de la vitesse maximale autorise  80 kilomtres par heure sur certaines portions de route. Le 1er juillet 2018, le Gouvernement rduisait de 10 kilomtres par heure la vitesse maximale autorise sur plus d'un million de kilomtres de voies, et plus particulirement dans les zones rurales. Cette mesure tait cense sauver des vies et permettre de rduire de 30 % les missions polluantes, selon l'argumentaire rendu public par la scurit routire. Pourtant, dans un rapport, l'ADEME rappelait que  de nombreux facteurs extrieurs  la limitation de vitesse influent sur la ralit des missions et des concentrations atmosphriques ou sur les moyens d'valuation mis en uvre . Deux ans plus tard, dans un bilan publi le 20 juillet 2020, le Cerema (Centre d'tudes et d'expertise sur les risques, l'environnement, la mobilit et l'amnagement) affirme que la variation des missions  ces vitesses est trs faible voire nulle. Il souhaite connatre les donnes qui permettent de parvenir  ces rsultats puisque,  l'inverse des affirmations du Cerema, beaucoup d'experts considrent que l'abaissement de la vitesse a augment la pollution, notamment en raison du paramtrage des botes de vitesses automatiques.





> l'inverse des affirmations du Cerema, beaucoup d'experts considrent que l'abaissement de la vitesse a augment la pollution, notamment en raison du paramtrage des botes de vitesses automatiques.


Le passage de 90  80 est une vaste blague ! On se moque du monde !!!

Cela confirme mon ide ( voir page 5  7 sur l'tude de la vitesse des PL) : https://www.airparif.asso.fr/_pdf/pu...ions/fanny.pdf ... En Plus de Airparif un organisme tourn vers la lutte contre la pollution .

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'eau potable tant une ressource en diminution constante


Il doit bien y avoir moyen de dvelopper des technologies pour transformer l'eau des ocans en eau potable.
Une nouvelle technologie low-cost permet de transformer leau de mer en eau douce grce  lnergie solaire




> Le passage de 90  80 est une vaste blague ! On se moque du monde !!!


Au final le gouvernement a t sympa il me semble que les dpartements ont le droit de limiter la vitesse  90 km/h sur certaines routes si ils le veulent.

----------


## sevyc64

> Il doit bien y avoir moyen de dvelopper des technologies pour transformer l'eau des ocans en eau potable.


La dsalinisation de l'eau de mer se fait essentiellement par lectrolyse, consomant une quantit trs importante d'lectricit.
Si cel peut tre ralis ponctuellement,  petite chelle, par de l'nergie solaire, cela est difficilement envisageable de manire globalis  une chelle industrielle. La quantit de capteur solaire serait telle que bon nombre de rgion ne pourrait tout simplement pas trouver la surface ncessaire  leur implantation.





> Au final le gouvernement a t sympa il me semble que les dpartements ont le droit de limiter la vitesse  90 km/h sur certaines routes si ils le veulent.


Oui, mais les conditions sont tellement contraignantes que finalement peu de route sont ligibles.
De plus, comme actuellement, pouss par les lobbyistes  base de chiffres et de rapports compltement biaiss, on considre que la cause quasi exclusive de la mortalit sur la route est la vitesse, imagine le prfet qui dcide de relever la limite  90km/h et qui voit son taux de mortalit augment (mme si cette augmentation n'a absolument rien  voir avec la vitesse). La plupart des prfets vont garder le parapluie ouvert et rester  80km/h.

De toute faon, le mot d'ordre est de bannir la voiture, donc ....

----------


## tanaka59

> Oui, mais les conditions sont tellement contraignantes que finalement peu de route sont ligibles.
> De plus, comme actuellement, pouss par les lobbyistes  base de chiffres et de rapports compltement biaiss, on considre que la cause quasi exclusive de la mortalit sur la route est la vitesse, imagine le prfet qui dcide de relever la limite  90km/h et qui voit son taux de mortalit augment (mme si cette augmentation n'a absolument rien  voir avec la vitesse). La plupart des prfets vont garder le parapluie ouvert et rester  80km/h.
> 
> De toute faon, le mot d'ordre est de bannir la voiture, donc ....


Certains groupes d'experts on mme voulu proposer 70km/h ... C'est dj le cas en Flandres Belge mais cela s'explique par le fait que il y a beaucoup d'urbanisation et de rue village comme dans le nord de la France ou au Luxembourg.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Vu ce jour au journal de TF1 (14/11/2021)  20h : les plaquettes de freins jouent pour 50% des missions de particules des voitures. 20%  l'chelle des transports.

Pour donner un ordre d'ide , un freinage de voiture sur un ralentisseur c'est 300  1000 % de plus de particules fines : https://pumsd.fr/pollution-induite/ . PUMSD reprend un tude mene au UK/GB .

Pour enfoncer le clou , on estime en France  environ 491 000 le nombre de ralentisseurs : https://routes.fandom.com/wiki/Recor..._fran%C3%A7ais . De 5 k  10 k  la bestiole c'est cher pay la pollution : https://routes.fandom.com/wiki/Co%C3..._fran%C3%A7ais . Notez qu'en 2/3 ne respectent pas les normes de constructions : 

trop long
trop haut
implantation  proximit des hpitaux et des SDIS
implantation l ou passe les transports publics
matriaux non rglementaires (pav, caoutchouc , bton ... )
non conformit avec les seuils de trafic (pas plus de 3000 vhicules par jour)
implantation en virage / mont / descente

Pour tout remettre  niveau le parc, il faudrait dpenser autant que ce que l'on a dpenser pour les construire (dmolition + reprise des mal faons) ... On parle en dizaine de milliard d' 

Mme chanson avec les ronds points ... Au nombre de 160 000 sur les routes de France : https://routes.fandom.com/wiki/Recor..._fran%C3%A7ais. Avec les ronds points la facture explose , 500 k  en moyenne

----

Depuis 40 ans , cela en fait des milliards mal dpenss ... qui avouons le auraient pu servir  autre chose . En cherchant  lutter contre la pollution ... Au final on fait pire que mieux !

----------


## Ryu2000

> les plaquettes de freins


L'UE va mettre des nouvelles rgles dans Euro 7 en rapport avec les freins, alors que la norme Euro 6.3 fait dj bien assez chier...




> un freinage de voiture sur un ralentisseur


Il y a moyen de prendre les ralentisseurs sans freiner, il faut juste anticiper et arrter d'acclerer. Au pire il y a moyen de rtrograder et de se faire ralentir par le frein moteur.
Le truc chiant c'est quand il y a des voitures devant soi, souvent elles font n'importe quoi et on est oblig de freiner.




> on estime en France  environ 491 000 le nombre de ralentisseurs


Ils sont devenus fou avec a. C'est chiant. Il y en a partout.
Il y a des maires qui ont du magouiller comme avec les ronds points, ils s'arrangent avec l'entreprise pour qu'elle surfacture, puis ils se partagent la surfacturation (un peu comme les gros candidats  la prsidentielle).

===========
J'ai une blague en rapport avec le titre du topic :
- Quel type de vhicule cologique est selon vous le meilleur pour l'avenir ?
- En tout cas pas celui-l : WONDER OF THE SEAS, LE SCANDALE ENVIRONNEMENTAL



> La consommation de carburant (diesel) du Wonder of the Seas est estime  environ 3,7 L par 100 km et par personne, soit une consommation totale denviron 270 tonnes par jour de navigation de 24 h  22 nuds. Des chiffres qui font froid dans le dos .

----------


## tanaka59

Lien vers la video : https://fb.watch/9hRmwEyvw4/

---




> L'UE va mettre des nouvelles rgles dans Euro 7 en rapport avec les freins, alors que la norme Euro 6.3 fait dj bien assez chier...


Fallait s'y attendre que les normes la dessus vont drastiquement se durcir. 




> Il y a moyen de prendre les ralentisseurs sans freiner, il faut juste anticiper et arrter d'acclerer. Au pire il y a moyen de rtrograder et de se faire ralentir par le frein moteur.
> Le truc chiant c'est quand il y a des voitures devant soi, souvent elles font n'importe quoi et on est oblig de freiner.


Appliquer la fameuse "co conduite" ... La blague  :8O: 




> Ils sont devenus fou avec a. C'est chiant. Il y en a partout.


En France on en installe  tour de bras ... En Angleterre on les supprime !




> Il y a des maires qui ont du magouiller comme avec les ronds points, ils s'arrangent avec l'entreprise pour qu'elle surfacture, puis ils se partagent la surfacturation (un peu comme les gros candidats  la prsidentielle).


Le problme de fond des ronds-points/giratoires :

> l'implantation sur des axes  grandes circulations

J'ai des dizaines , ci ce n'est des centaines d'exemples en France . O l'on continue de mettre des ronds-points/giratoires sur des axes ou passe plus de 30/40 k vhicules chaque jour. 

Les "gros rouleurs" doivent le voir. 

Un rond-point c'est 500 k  en moyenne. Quand un diffuseur ou un bypass c'est 10  20 millions d' ... Y'a pas photos niveau conomie. Par contre niveau pollution c'est largement discutable.

----------


## escartefigue

propos de ce nologisme de plus en plus rpandu :




> *Au final* on fait pire que mieux !


Quelques articles sur ce sujet :

https://www.lemonde.fr/m-actu/articl...0_4497186.html
https://www.academie-francaise.fr/au-final

"_Finalement_" n'est pas plus long, pas plus compliqu, et surtout, correct  :;):

----------

